# Do you like Frodo?



## Greymantle (Dec 5, 2001)

The main character of LotR seems to be distincly unpopular on this Forum, much to my own disgust. Do you hate this guy... and why?

For myself, I don't hate him at all. I think he's one of the strongest, wisest, and most noble characters in the novel. I give him a "like" vote.


----------



## Kementari (Dec 5, 2001)

I like him. And for those of you who don't: 
WHY don't YOU try bearing the one ring (don't forget that it was made by a maiar, and your only a misly hobbit) across middle earth, when there is absoulty NO HOPE of you living through it even if you succeed in the task. You wouldn't be cheerful either. *deep breath* Sorry


----------



## Tar-Steve (Dec 5, 2001)

I can't figure that out either. On these boards Frodo seems to be suffering from the same lack of respect and understanding he recieved when he returned to The Shire.

I think Frodo's unwillingness to dump his burden upon anyone else is by far the most heroic act in The War of the Ring.


----------



## Mr. Underhill (Dec 5, 2001)

I like him well enough, too. The poor chap carried a tremendous burden that many of the wise and powerful didn't want or could trust themselves to carry out.


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Dec 5, 2001)

I too am greatly confused as to why so many people hate Frodo Baggins. When I read The Lord of The Rings, I understood why he behaved the way he did. The ring was trying to destroy him. How would we respond to such a heavy burden? Furthermore,as far as I could see, Frodo never had a nasty, grumpy attitude like some of us do when we get woke up too early in the mornings.
Please, anyone who dislikes Frodo, tell the rest of us why, so we don't have to wonder anymore. Maybe we can understand where you are coming from


----------



## Tyaronumen (Dec 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Tar-Steve _
> *I can't figure that out either. On these boards Frodo seems to be suffering from the same lack of respect and understanding he recieved when he returned to The Shire.
> 
> I think Frodo's unwillingness to dump his burden upon anyone else is by far the most heroic act in The War of the Ring. *



Precisely my thinking, Tar-Steve. I just finished reading "The Council of Elrond" again, and reading Frodo's words brought a lump to my throat...

"I will take the ring, though I do not know the way."

For the record, I put Frodo in the 'like' category.


----------



## Walter (Dec 5, 2001)

I too like him, but more than I like him I respect him: Because of his sense for responsibility, his heroic attempt to bear the burden all alone - when he tries to fulfil the quest all on his own by leaving the fellowship at Nen Hithoel, when he carries on even when the ring gets almost unbearable for him. And I was outright shocked when at the very Crack of the Doom he declares: _"The Ring is mine!"_


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 5, 2001)

I can't abide the little fellow. Always so pious and over-burdened with the worries of the world on his shoulders. I feel no pity for him or any hobbit for that matter.


----------



## Kementari (Dec 5, 2001)

ANC!!!  well i suppose you'd want to eat him


----------



## Orin (Dec 5, 2001)

*Frodo*

I like him. He's not a favorite of mine. Merry seemed the more "together" hobbit of the lot. Sam would have gotten my vote for the most "together" if it weren't for is subserviant loyalty to his "betters". That goes against my grain. But Sam was the hobbit I'd choose to have a beer with and throw darts. How did I digress to Sam, anyway? Oh well....


----------



## Frodo Baggins (Dec 5, 2001)

The name says it all.


----------



## Merry (Dec 6, 2001)

I like Frodo and I think he had amazing strength to get as far as he did, but I don't agree when people call him a hero. Sam almost single handedly (sp.) made sure he got to Mount Doom and it was Gollum that destroyed the ring. All credit to the little hobbit for his wisdom and determination but nothing else.

Grey and Kem, I don't dislike Frodo,in fact I respect him, but he just isn't the best is LOTR.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 6, 2001)

I respect and am in awe of the little chap, but he's not very humane. His feelings are quite one-sided; he is either sad, thoughtful, determined or a strange wannabe-type 'powerful'. I realize, obviously, that he does bear the blight of Middle-earth, and that he was more realistic and cheerful before he found out his real mission. I suppose he's all right, but for one of the main characters I think he's too gloomy.


----------



## Evenstar (Dec 6, 2001)

I like Frodo well enough, I mean I certintly don't hate him or anything. But he is not my favorite character. I remember reading the Hobbit and loveing Bilbo and Frodo wasn't as...charismatic?? I do respect him and all I certaintly wouldn't want the job he had, he just isn't my favorite..you know what I mean??


----------



## Tulidian (Dec 6, 2001)

I like Frodo well enough, too. I agree with most people that he was only miserable because of the ring. Actually we dont get to see a lot of "true Frodo" because he has the ring in all the LotR books. The beginning of his journey was probably it, then he started being more grim and miserable.


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 7, 2001)

And I thought he was miserable at the very end of the book, although a lot less, obviously. That may be because wearing and carrying the Ring for so long had caused him to think more about the world and about..stuff. Yeah, perhaps he wasn't miserable, just thoughtful. 
But this may be wrong, I haven't read the end in a long while..


----------



## Tyaronumen (Dec 7, 2001)

Having just finished the FotR, I think that part of Frodo's problem was that he was just a little bit *too* insightful... He was, IMHO, at least partially infected with the terrible sadness that all of the elves were bearing as their time in Middle-Earth waned and came to a close. I think that this is part of why he seems so standoff-ish or uptight.


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 7, 2001)

I agree that he is affected by the Elves' melancholy. That came, porbably, from spending so much time studying them and their languages, and becoming an Elf-friend.
But I don't see that as a bad quality... true, it makes him a much more serious character, but Frodo wan't put in for comic relief!


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Dec 7, 2001)

I definately like Frodo a lot. I admire what he did, and I don't think that any other being, not even Sam, would have been able to accomplish what Frodo did.


----------



## celeste-jo (Dec 8, 2001)

I happen to like Frodo well enough, but I would not consider him my favorite in LOTR. But he has earned my respect and admiration for taking up the task as ringbearer, and handling things the way he did. I'd probably be gloomy and worried and all if I were in his place. Plus, that ring must have been heavy to wear through the journey too.


----------



## Serena (Dec 9, 2001)

Frodo is definently on my "like" catagory...and at the very top of it! He's an amazing character and I'm surprised to see that he isn't very popular here. (although there seem to be a good number of people who like him who are replying to this)


----------



## Kit Baggins (Dec 12, 2001)

I like Frodo nearly as much as Gollum. Those two are the coolest characters by far  .

For further evidence I like Frodo, look at the name.
<--
<--

~Kit


----------



## bigunner (Dec 12, 2001)

*Frodo man*

Dude, the Frode miester was totally predictable, and if I could take back Bilbo Baggins I woud


----------



## Aragorns_girl00 (Dec 29, 2002)

he's ok, i guess


----------



## Elendur (Dec 30, 2002)

Elrond says it much better than I could

"..and though all the mighty elf friends of old, Hador, and Hurin, and Turin and Beren himself were assembled together, your [Frodo's] seat should be among them.'


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Dec 31, 2002)

When I read the Hobbit I totally fell in love with Bilbo! I guess it's because it was the first fantasy type book I had read with little-folk, and dwarves, and goblins. It was all so new to me, and I was completely in awe of Bilbo. Then, when I read LoTR I was frustrated at first because of this Frodo dude who just waltzes in and takes Bilbo's place. But as the story progressed I learned what a complex character Frodo really is. 
I mean I can't even begin to imagine sleeping outside for a year, hardly bathing, being chilled to the marrow constantly, and all of the other journey-type problems one would encounter. But more than that he was carrying a ring that continued to weigh upon his spirits and took a toll on his physical side as well. The poor hobbit was stabbed by the Nazgul, hit with that big rod in Moria, and had the fate of the world in his hands. I would be more than a little gloomy if I were him!
Everyone seems to question Frodo's integrity because of his lapse at Mount Doom. It was a definite shock to me---but a very interesting plot twist and not so unlikely, given Frodo's state of mind at the time. Furthermore, people seem to think Frodo less of a Hobbit because he falls out of the story when they get back to the Shire. Personally, I think it was very noble of him to be nonchalant about his heroism and adventure...
Anyways, I could ramble on for hours about Frodo (lucky for you I'll stop now) 

~*~*~Frodo Lives~*~*~


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't like Frodo actually,I don't hate him but I don't like him either.
Undoubtfully,he is a hero(at least because of his will and part in the history)and I do respect him but I don't find any light features in him,I mean really light,so that to make him look light as well.After agreeing to take the One his soul became smogier and more unpleasant to me.He used to be quite a funny fellow but even then I didn't like him-he seemed to be different maybe because he was troubling about his uncle...You see,everyone likes smiled people and Frodo didn't smile as much as he should have.Maybe that's the reason I don't like him-he wasn't as cheerful as the other hobbits at his age.
Despite that I'm sure he was a right choice.


----------

